# Cougar-Netzteil Power 550W jetzt zum unschlagbaren Vorteilspreis bestellen - limitiert [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Cougar-Netzteil Power 550W jetzt zum unschlagbaren Vorteilspreis bestellen - limitiert [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Cougar-Netzteil Power 550W jetzt zum unschlagbaren Vorteilspreis bestellen - limitiert [Anzeige]


----------



## Carver (28. Dezember 2009)

Mann, immer diese Cougar-Werbung, das nervt langsam. Als obs keine andern Marken mehr gäb...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Dezember 2009)

Langsam nervt...die Werbung auch wenn ihr dafür Geld oder sonst was bekommt...wir wissen ja "alle" das die NTs nicht schlecht sind aber....NERV...-.-*


----------



## Firefighter45 (28. Dezember 2009)

Das teil ist zwar klasse aber einfach zu Orange, kommt so ein Angebot auch für das Cougar S 550? Denn das ist erheblich hübscher , aber leider auch erheblich teurer .


----------



## Thornscape (28. Dezember 2009)

Immer wieder das gleiche:
NATÜRLICH ist eine Zeitschrift wie PCGH absolut marken- und herstellerneutral... und die Cougar-Netzteile werden auch nur beworben, weil sie qualitativ so hochwertig sind... 

Ich würde mir wirklich etwas mehr Seriösität wünschen - und auch wieder den Fokus auf ordentlicher redaktioneller Arbeit und Berichterstattung. Und NICHT, wie man den neusten PCGH-PC oder Netzteile am besten bewirbt!


----------



## fosi1978 (28. Dezember 2009)

Versteh nicht warum sich hier einige aufregen.

Ist doch mit  [Anzeige]   kenntlich gemacht.

Oder verwechselt hier auch jeder die Werbung in der Zeitschrift mit einem Artikel ?


----------



## T-MAXX (28. Dezember 2009)

So ein billiges Teil würde ich nie kaufen.


----------



## Sularko (28. Dezember 2009)

Mit der Farbe, kann Ich mich immernoch nicht anfreunden.


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Dezember 2009)

Mit Kabelmanagment wärs interessant aber so kann ich bei meinem alten bleiben.


----------



## Sintharas (28. Dezember 2009)

ich bleib bei meinem bequiet Dark Power Pro 650W samt kabelmanagement... da gibts doch einen kleinen unterschied ^^


----------



## SteVe (28. Dezember 2009)

Es wäre schön, wenn sie meins endlich verschicken würden.
Ich habs am 17.12 bestellt.
Da war noch die Werbung mit dem Text: "Sind Sie noch auf der Suche nach einem Weihnachtsgeschenk für Ihren PC?"


----------



## emperator (30. Dezember 2009)

Guter Preis, aber leider kein Kabelmanagement, damit nichts für mich.


----------



## _hellgate_ (30. Dezember 2009)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> So ein billiges Teil würde ich nie kaufen.



kannst du mir bitte sagen wieso es billig ist?


----------

